# Colour indication?



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok was just wondering if in the youngster's if the very tip of the beak lacks colour does this signify anything just looking @ youngster in nest thinking it may indicate it'll be a grizzle?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bundyray said:


> Ok was just wondering if in the youngster's if the very tip of the beak lacks colour does this signify anything just looking @ youngster in nest thinking it may indicate it'll be a grizzle?


*Hi Bundyray, The white tip on the beak is known as the egg tooth. Its sole job is to break the shell of the egg when the youngster is breaking out of the egg, as the bird grows older it will disappear.* GEORGE


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

no not an egg tooth beak approx 1/4 both top and bottom the whole circumfrence is very white is darkening with age was far more noticeable but is darkening as bird ages figure it will be a grizzle as Mother is white tip baby's 2weeks now is only bout a millimetre not as obvious in photograph I'll wait until I see it again on another youngster in the nest and grab photo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It might just be a pied bird. They have a dark band around their beak, with the test flesh colored, if I remember right.


----------

